# Dana White signing a deal that could "change UFC and MMA forever"?



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I was watching Monday's video blog, and at the end of it Dana says that he was working on a deal that he couldn't tell us about yet that would change MMA and UFC forever. I for one, can't really figure out what this would be. Even signing Fedor into the UFC wouldn't quite constitute as changing MMA forever in my opinion. Keep in mind, this was after he announced Kimbo being on TUF 10, so someone saying it's Kimbo would just be foolish. Anyways, any thoughts on what this could be? 

Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHGSihL_dv0
Time: 8:30-8:56


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

maybe a women's division?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting idea. That definitely sounds feasible. Do they really have enough women to do this? Another thought, could the WEC and UFC be merging?


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesy Blue said:


> maybe a women's division?


That'd hardly change the face of UFC and MMA forever.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I really hope it isn't Kimbo... but you know how Dana likes to over-hype things.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I really hope it isn't Kimbo... but you know how Dana likes to over-hype things.


Na it's not Kimbo.

I was thinking maybe they are making their own UFC Olympics or somthing Kinda liek M-1 Chalenge. Well I don't fully understand what that is but that's what I gathered haha.

I don't know I have heard rumors of things liek baby Fedor comming onto TUF and a bunch of former football players, nothing that can really change MMA forever though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> That'd hardly change the face of UFC and MMA forever.


erm, i cant think of many things that would make a bigger mark at this point. What, signing one particular fighter? Reinstating the SHW division? I think Women's MMA is the biggest reasonable change I can see him making right now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe two promotions are merging?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Dana White signed a deal with Hair Club For Men and has decided wear a rug?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Dana White signed a deal with Hair Club For Men and has decided wear a rug?


Only thing I could think of that would truly change the face of MMA would be a Network TV Deal.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

That's a real possibility. I hope that's what it is.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Its probably a deal with HBO, ESPN or any Prime time network. I grew up watching Friday Night Fights on ESPN. Would be great if MMA got the same treatment. Who really knows. Guess we will just have to wait and find out.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> Its probably a deal with HBO, ESPN or any Prime time network. I grew up watching Friday Night Fights on ESPN. Would be great if MMA got the same treatment. Who really knows. Guess we will just have to wait and find out.


beat me to it, probably a deal with a major network


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No mas pay per views? That sounds too good to be for real.


----------



## Stan Darsh (May 31, 2009)

Sure it's not Fedor? All of a sudden Dana is talking him up and affliction looks to be on its way down... could be that.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

A network deal; maybe ESPN. That would change the UFC and MMA forever.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> No mas pay per views? That sounds too good to be for real.


Not get your hopes up. Probably start out as fight nights.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

1 Fight Night a month on a ESPN would be pretty sweet. 

Kampmann vs Condit was in April and I have no idea when the next one is. Free cards are going to be what draws more viewers in and then they can reap the rewards for PPV's down the line.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Servatose said:


> Interesting idea. That definitely sounds feasible. Do they really have enough women to do this? Another thought, *could the WEC and UFC be merging*?


I predict this to happen in the future.

If the UFC want only contenders in each division then they will hardly have enough fighters to fill a card let alone have top contenders in all undercard fights.

I would love to see the bantamweight and featherweight divisions added to the UFC and I think it will happen.

Although I think this will one day happen I am not sure it is now.

Maybe like others said a TV deal or MAJOR signing. However, I have learned not to speculate on Dana's words as he tends to say everything is going to change the UFC. I will wait until it occurs.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Judoka said:


> I predict this to happen in the future.
> 
> If the UFC want only contenders in each division then they will hardly have enough fighters to fill a card let alone have top contenders in all undercard fights.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's something that I've been saying would and should happen for a while. But I don't think this is what Dana's talking about.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If not the merging of WEC and UFC, then I don't know what. Woman's MMA already exists so it can't be that, it wouldn't change MMA forever.

It's probably overhype.. but i'm interested.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> If not the merging of WEC and UFC, then I don't know what. Woman's MMA already exists so it can't be that, it wouldn't change MMA forever.
> 
> It's probably overhype.. but i'm interested.



Yes women's mma already exists but imagine it in the UFC. It would definately change the face of mma being that UFC is the mecca of mma. However I don't think its that.

Im going with either a deal with a main primetime network like ESPN. Or the UFC buying out or merging with Affliction/Strikeforce. 

But definately not the signing of any fighter. Even Fedor. How would that change & impact mma as the world already knows it?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I still got my money on it being women's MMA under Zuffa


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

UFC stickers? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I still got my money on it being women's MMA under Zuffa


Why would he need a 'huge meeting in LA' for that? Dana's already said he doesn't want a wimminz division. I know I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Network deal sounds the most plausible.

But just to touch on something that hasn't been mentioned yet; the addition of lower weight classes.

I'm a little doubtful of that, though. It wouldn't chance MMA forever, that would just change the UFC. Lower weight divisions exist in plenty of other promotions.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

A lot of these suggestions, as a few people have said, would not warrant a huge meeting in LA would they.

The WEC and UFC merging would not.
Adding a womens division would not.

Signing a fighter might.
Signing a major network TV deal for free fights (and hopefully more high profile free fights) also might.

My guess would be TV deal.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

If it's a major network deal then it will probably be with Fox since the meeting was out in LA.


----------



## newsfromnl (Apr 5, 2009)

i hope it's not a women division...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

before he announced hughes vs graicei, the announcment wa supposed to change our prespective on mma forever.

so who knows what it is, i rly rly hope its fedor related though


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Simmi said:


> A lot of these suggestions, as a few people have said, would not warrant a huge meeting in LA would they.
> 
> The WEC and UFC merging would not.
> Adding a womens division would not.
> ...


Good reasoning. I think you're most likely on the right track.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its those UFC branded gyms Ive heard about he is opening a bunch that will change the UFC and MMA forever.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm also predicting its something to do with the UFC expanding on another television network, making it more accessible to the masses.

Either that or Ken VS Tito IV


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Good question


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

UFC buys MMAForum ?


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Tag team UFC matches.

I'm pretty sure it's this.




Guy said:


> Tag team UFC matches. :sarcastic09:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> maybe a women's division?


Maybe he's going to make more dolls? ("Action figures") Wasn't that what he announced the last time that was supposedly going to change MMA forever?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well guys I just got off the phone with Dana and asked about this big announcement. He said he is going to be wrestling Vince Mcmahon in a steal Cage and the winner gets all the contracts to all the athletes. So if Vince wins all the fighters become wreslters and Vice Versa.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Well guys I just got off the phone with Dana and asked about this big announcement. He said he is going to be wrestling Vince Mcmahon in a steal Cage and the winner gets all the contracts to all the athletes. So if Vince wins all the fighters become wreslters and Vice Versa.


I knew it !


----------



## Madrox (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone remember this from a while back?:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/51814-fedor-vs-brock-still-possibility.html



> DreamFighters.com: Will you be fighting on the next affliction Card? Is there been any talks of you fighting Brock Lesnar?
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko: Yes, I will fight again on the next affliction card. Besides this me and my management hope to get a chance to talk to Dana White in person in June to discuss a possible fight between me and Brock.


It's gotta be a Fedor deal, I predict Fedor will fight the winner of Lesnar and Mir.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

that would be fuking sweet.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

The UFC is signing..........................................Josh Barnett


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

like someone said in other thread, it might be something as lame as ufc in New York.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC and WWE copromote an event...


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Danomac said:


> UFC and WWE copromote an event...


Dana is getting married to Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

well ithink its a tv deal. the way he worded it i cant see it being anything else. and they might be doing it since strikeforce got another tv deal. however this doesnt mean anything for us tho cuz we all have internet


----------



## Shh its me! (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all, 1st post so be nice! 

Wondering if the big news could be fighters (maybe champions only) getting to fight other champions from different promotions? maybe signing deals with both strikeforce and affliction? Obviously still keeping to their initial contracts with each promotion? THAT would be huge news!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

That would be huge news but I would be really surprised if the UFC did that. Basically being number 1 makes that a big risk for probably little reward kind of thing because if the UFC champs get beat people may start paying to watch other events over the UFC ones. So unless Zuffa bought up all the competition (again) I don't think that will happen. But it would be sweet.

But isn't Affliction doing that? (Or was it just former champions from Strikeforce and Dream are now with Affliction).


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its those UFC branded gyms Ive heard about he is opening a bunch that will change the UFC and MMA forever.


I hope not.



Madrox said:


> Does anyone remember this from a while back?:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/51814-fedor-vs-brock-still-possibility.html
> 
> ...


As much as I want this...I don't see this changing MMA forever. But it is Dana White..and we all know he likes to over hype crap.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that in the order of the UFC line-ups on the UFC main-page, WEC has appeared? I don't recall ever seeing this before.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Got a theory here:

http://mmamania.com/2009/06/03/legislation-to-legalize-mma-in-new-york-clears-first-hurdle/

Legalizing MMA in NY!

Anyways, that is some good news!

Or maybe he has signed a deal with ANOTHER action figures company, that also will make UFC cards of all the fighters? That'd be fawkin' EPIC!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Has anyone else noticed that in the order of the UFC line-ups on the UFC main-page, WEC has appeared? I don't recall ever seeing this before.


I think they are just trying to hype the next event. Dana is doing it with the blog. I don't think it makes sense for them to merge personally. The WEC has it's own nice little niche. I don't see why Zuffa would doing anything to change that.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, when I saw this article today:

http://www.cagepotato.com/mma-bill-passes-vote-ny-state-assembly-committee

I too, think it will be MMA in New York.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

geoff0011 said:


> Yeah, when I saw this article today:
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/mma-bill-passes-vote-ny-state-assembly-committee
> 
> I too, think it will be MMA in New York.


now we need MMA in toronto and its over for the jokers


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

geoff0011 said:


> Yeah, when I saw this article today:
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/mma-bill-passes-vote-ny-state-assembly-committee
> 
> I too, think it will be MMA in New York.


So the big meeting in LA on Monday was about MMA in New York which got the first stage of approval on Tuesday...


----------



## Bisping_187 (May 31, 2009)

Cannot think of anything that will 'Change UFC Forever' Maybe he has joined forces with Vince McMahon (Y) not.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Has anyone else noticed that in the order of the UFC line-ups on the UFC main-page, WEC has appeared? I don't recall ever seeing this before.


Yeah.. I c it like this.. If they get past the ny hurdle and book a event for Madison square garden then its gonna be a huge event. Probally with co=promotion with the WEC to boost it to .


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

UFC is going to stop all drug tests and allow steroids and GH.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Olympics?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

UFC will now be broadcast live from inside volcanos!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I really hope it isn't Kimbo... but you know how Dana likes to over-hype things.





UFCFAN18 said:


> Na it's not Kimbo.
> 
> I was thinking maybe they are making their own UFC Olympics or somthing Kinda liek M-1 Chalenge. Well I don't fully understand what that is but that's what I gathered haha.
> 
> I don't know I have heard rumors of things liek baby Fedor comming onto TUF and a bunch of former football players, nothing that can really change MMA forever though.


 

Davisty nailed that!!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Light_Speed said:


> now we need MMA in toronto and its over for the jokers


yes i dearly hope that is it!! id be going for sure


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Servatose said:


> Interesting idea. That definitely sounds feasible. Do they really have enough women to do this? Another thought, could the WEC and UFC be merging?


That would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

rogi said:


> like someone said in other thread, it might be something as lame as ufc in New York.


MMA being fully sanctioned in NY is a lot bigger than some people think. And I'm not being biased because I live here. NY is, despite what so many haters believe, the absolute meca of sports in the US. If there's MMA in the garden, MMA is officially a mainstream sport!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

pt447 said:


> MMA being fully sanctioned in NY is a lot bigger than some people think. And I'm not being biased because I live here. NY is, despite what so many haters believe, the absolute meca of sports in the US. If there's MMA in the garden, MMA is officially a mainstream sport!


I completely agree.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Yes Sir*



pt447 said:


> MMA being fully sanctioned in NY is a lot bigger than some people think. And I'm not being biased because I live here. NY is, despite what so many haters believe, the absolute meca of sports in the US. If there's MMA in the garden, MMA is officially a mainstream sport!


I completely agree...and I live in MD. Although, as a huge fan of the sport, I'm kind of once again dissapointed with Dana's over-hyping of "changing the world of MMA", but, he's exactly right, having a UFC event at The Garden would easily be the biggest accomplishment in MMA history. I think so fans forget that MMA shows are still ILLEGAL in certain states, thus perpetuating the negative stereotype. Knocking out NY would be a HUGE step towards bringing MMA/UFC to the mainstream audience.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

pt447 said:


> MMA being fully sanctioned in NY is a lot bigger than some people think. And I'm not being biased because I live here. NY is, despite what so many haters believe, the absolute meca of sports in the US. If there's MMA in the garden, MMA is officially a mainstream sport!


YES! a huge YES from the other side of the state, and God knows we need the money.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Light_Speed said:


> now we need MMA in toronto and its over for the jokers


Don't forget Vancouver! But seriously, MMA in Ontario would be sick. The top two biggest UFC events both happened in Montreal at 24,000. If the sport is legalized in Ontario, Roger's Centre has 50,000-70,000 capacity! Now that would be sick...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> Don't forget Vancouver! But seriously, MMA in Ontario would be sick. The top two biggest UFC events both happened in Montreal at 24,000. If the sport is legalized in Ontario, Roger's Centre has 50,000-70,000 capacity! Now that would be sick...


It might take them a few days to sell that one out :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Did he announce that he was going to let the fighters wear rollerskates in the ring and have a disco ball? No? Forget I said anything then.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

You guys have to admit, Dana is very good at building up hype.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> You guys have to admit, Dana is very good at building up hype.


It seems to work well.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Biowza said:


> You guys have to admit, Dana is very good at building up hype.



No, I don't. All he did was say there was going to be a big announcement soon. Anybody could do that. Of course since its about the UFC I'm very interested and I do like the way Dana does most things


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

the last time he had "A HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT", "A ANNOUNCEMENT THAT WILL CHANGE MMA AS WE KNOW IT" it turned out to be action figures....Yes!!!! thanks Dana


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

True, the action figures did not change MMA as we knew it, but they were super cool IMO.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

What are you talking about? The action figures have changed MMA. They allow another way for Bisping to train against Hendo. Instead of just beating him in Undisputed he can beat him with action figure battles as well!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> What are you talking about? The action figures have changed MMA. They allow another way for Bisping to train against Hendo. Instead of just beating him in Undisputed he can beat him with action figure battles as well!


Even in the action figure fights, Hendo still lays n prays for 3 rounds.


Ahahaha, lays n prays....like what a priest does after he's done with the choir boy?


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Only thing I could think of that would truly change the face of MMA would be a Network TV Deal.


didnt eliteXC already do that though?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Action figures with double the doll joints. Brilliant.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Rumor!!!

I Heard It Was A Deal With Pepsi


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Rumor!!!
> 
> I Heard It Was A Deal With Pepsi


If it is... how would that change MMA? You can't even drink Pepsi in the ring!

But knowing Dana.. god I hope it's not true.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

ESPN makes the most sense to me,, and think about it Espn has started showing and talking alittle more coverage of MMA<, just like the other night during one of the baseball games, they had on the bottomline ,, it ran across the bottom of the screen and said MMA udate, Kimbo Slice would be on the next TUF series in the late summer, and Dana White said that he would let Kimbo fight only if he went through the show.. 

I was impressed, ESPN is a logical answer... 
second logical answer would be FEDOR because if UFC signs Fedor who else in the WORLD is left that is a superstar... that would make UFC a monopoly on the MMA world,, and Fedor is the missing piece.. if Dana signs Fedor it is game over for ALL other organizations..


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

jongurley said:


> ESPN makes the most sense to me,, and think about it Espn has started showing and talking alittle more coverage of MMA<, just like the other night during one of the baseball games, they had on the bottomline ,, it ran across the bottom of the screen and said MMA udate, Kimbo Slice would be on the next TUF series in the late summer, and Dana White said that he would let Kimbo fight only if he went through the show..
> 
> I was impressed, ESPN is a logical answer...
> second logical answer would be FEDOR because if UFC signs Fedor who else in the WORLD is left that is a superstar... that would make UFC a monopoly on the MMA world,, and Fedor is the missing piece.. if Dana signs Fedor it is game over for ALL other organizations..


haha how i love canada, or version of espn called rogers sportsnet now covers mma just as much, if not more than any other sport, its soo awsome.

I know that has nothing to do with the rumor but i thought id point that out


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

jongurley said:


> I was impressed, ESPN is a logical answer...
> second logical answer would be FEDOR because if UFC signs Fedor who else in the WORLD is left that is a superstar... that would make UFC a monopoly on the MMA world,, and Fedor is the missing piece.. if Dana signs Fedor it is game over for ALL other organizations..


There is more then jus Fedor out there...


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> There is more then jus Fedor out there...


such as?


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> There is more then jus Fedor out there...


OK, name someone besides Fedor, that the UFC "needs" to be the best and the sole monopoly for MMA sports,, and don't even say Josh Barnett:sarcastic12:, or anyone like that,,


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I hope it has something to do, with ufc in the jananese market.
but its most likely new york


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jongurley said:


> OK, name someone besides Fedor, that the UFC "needs" to be the best and the sole monopoly for MMA sports,, and don't even say Josh Barnett:sarcastic12:, or anyone like that,,


With or without Fedor, the UFC is a monopoly at this present time in the sport. No doubt fedor would benefit the UFC but honestly Brock Lesnar is of more value to the UFC then Fedor as the casual fans far outnumber the fans that even know who fedor is.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

jongurley said:


> OK, name someone besides Fedor, that the UFC "needs" to be the best and the sole monopoly for MMA sports,, and don't even say Josh Barnett:sarcastic12:, or anyone like that,,


Robbie Lawler, Matt Lindland, Babalu, Aoki, JZ, the list can go on and on.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

ID06 said:


> Robbie Lawler, Matt Lindland, Babalu, Aoki, JZ, the list can go on and on.




although that is a good list of fighters......the ufc doesnt need any of them.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

THE BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!


wec action figures


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

ID06 said:


> Robbie Lawler, Matt Lindland, Babalu, Aoki, JZ, the list can go on and on.


Indeed it can. Fedor isn't the only fighter the UFC hasn't acquired. There are plenty of fighters in DREAM and Affliction that would surely boost the UFC's roster. Just look at DREAM's lightweight division. Surely it could be said that the UFC doesn't "need" any of these fighters, but the UFC doesn't, nor has it ever needed Fedor. 

Of course Fedor would be a big draw and I'm sure the UFC would do a great job of marketing him as the baddest dude on the planet but I think the UFC would do very well even if Fedor never signs on. Fedor signing to the UFC would be very big news though, not the type of news that would change the face of MMA, though. Unless this is a huge exaggeration by Dana, I would put my money on the UFC being broadcast on HBO or ESPN.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I think I have it figured out this time. The UFC is going to hold fights in outer space. In a weightless enviornment we can finally crown the p4p champion!


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

So we still got nuthin


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah...it has to be a network tv deal. That's the next logical step IMO.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> I think I have it figured out this time. The UFC is going to hold fights in outer space. In a weightless enviornment we can finally crown the p4p champion!


Yes! I agree.


----------



## punKer (May 15, 2009)

so, it was new york after all huh? sherdog had a report on it yesterday.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Let's hope that's what it is. *saves money for tickets*


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

well its not sanctioning in NY cuz that old news by now. its not kimbo cuz thats also out, an its not fedor cuz didnt he just have an interview where he AGAIN hated on the UFC ? Its got to be the TV deal but i dont think its ESPN cuz dana pretty much hates them.... my guess would be HBO ppvs


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Norway1 said:


> well its not sanctioning in NY cuz that old news by now. its not kimbo cuz thats also out, an its not fedor cuz didnt he just have an interview where he AGAIN hated on the UFC ? Its got to be the TV deal but i dont think its ESPN cuz dana pretty much hates them.... my guess would be HBO ppvs


Nice to see somebody actually thinking logically about this.


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> I think I have it figured out this time. The UFC is going to hold fights in outer space. In a weightless enviornment we can finally crown the p4p champion!


I think that this is going to be simply an announcement for future Zero G MMA. Let's be realistic, it's not going to happen for at least a decade. What I'm thinking is that Dana signed Master Blaster and will change the Octagon to the Thunderdome. "Two men enter, one man leaves!". Oh, and Tina Turner will be a colour commentator.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Wonder when Dana will spill the beans? "_Oh yeah, I'll tell you on Monday._" 

Right...


----------



## bufuscout (Jun 8, 2009)

a woman's division? i completely agree with them having their own fighting divison, but i dont think it would be in the sports best interest if its attempting to go main stream...

if your having trouble getting people to sign off on MEN fighting, im sure it'll be harder to get them to sign off on WOMEN fighting...

baby steps!

http://www.the-octadome.com


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im guessing the deal didnt happen after all.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

___N1___ said:


> im guessing the deal didnt happen after all.


 
I cannot believe this thread isnt dead...i thought the big announcement was BIMBO.....:confused02:


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

having a UFC vs Affliction event or other promotions vs each other. Or maybe all them combine?

Hey, a man can wish, can't he? :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*waiting*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> *waiting*


*pulls up a chair and connect 4*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I wouldn't get too excited guys..............


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Too late. Anyone got a kleenux?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I have another theory that involves White fighting Shaw in a boxercise match for the majority control of the UFC.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

*askfadkfgnriadga* im so exited lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> I have another theory that involves White fighting Shaw in a boxercise match for the majority control of the UFC.


Is "boxercise" or "boxfit" how cardio kickboxing is referred to in England or Canada or something?


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

It better not be announcing an upcoming UFC event in New York. I'll be so pissed. They've been talking about it for a while, and Dana tends to overhype things more than a little. That better not be it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*A ZUFFA fight card?*

Maybe Dana is deciding to put together something similar to what Fighting and Entertainment Group doesn with Dynamite and just call it ZUFFA! It would be a combined UFC/WEC card and they would try to compete with Dynamite! Think so or a little over the top?


----------



## AgeOfCJ24 (May 29, 2009)

I doubt it's anything to do with Kimbo considering Dana can't stand the guy but hey he can't stand a lot of people but yet markets them so it wouldn't shock me I suppose.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Kimbo on TUF was anncouced before he said he had a big meeting... wtf.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Grappler125 said:


> It better not be announcing an upcoming UFC event in New York. I'll be so pissed. They've been talking about it for a while, and Dana tends to overhype things more than a little. That better not be it.


Well that would be huge and potentially change mma.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Is "boxercise" or "boxfit" how cardio kickboxing is referred to in England or Canada or something?


Using the word "Boxercise" is just to make fun of it. It's what Dana was actually doing when he says he was a boxer.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I heard this is about the new Chuck Liddell Pez dispenser that came out recently.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> I heard this is about the new Chuck Liddell Pez dispenser that came out recently.


Sweet! I want! :thumb02:


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Is anyone else not pissed off hearing about this big news....

who gives a shit... look at the good news we have had the past wile... its all been good, but at least there was no drum roll.

Cro Cop back..
TUF 10 looks good ect ect


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Promotion*

Is it possible that another promotion has been bought out maybe? If it is I have no idea who it could be.


----------



## Localcup (Feb 5, 2007)

remember the last big news that was going to change the face of the UFC, Lorenzo concentrating on the ufc. I think it might just be a big sponsoship deal, perhaps Nike or Adidas getting in bed with ufc something like that, or more than likely as many others have said a TV deal.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Seein a few commercials for the game on ESPN. Does that mean anything? Lol


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably MMA being legal in New York.

I don't get hyped up in White's "huge announcements." Between JAKKS toys and Bud Light sponsoring the UFC, I'm sure it'll be something about the likes of the legalization of MMA in New York.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*crosses fingers*

BTW, they do have it on the reservations in NY.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I think they will announce that refs now get tasers to stop the fight in exciting and quick fashion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=20420

UFC gym, could this be it?


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

*UFC Channel?*

With Setanta looking like it's going bankrupt leaving the UK fans with no broadcast, and Dana trying to do a deal in L.A., maybe Zuffa is going to start its own network? Maybe a cable network like Spike or the Comedy Network? Would make sense that it would be big news. Would make sense that he's talking to a production company in LA to handle in-house productions. They have tons of footage now with 100 UFCs to choose from shortly, plus qualifying tournaments, WEC, all the Pride fights from the past which they now own the rights to and 9 Ultimate fighter shows. That's a lot of material to start up a network my friends. We have The Fight Network (which has a deal with the UFC for hilights and the like) here in Canada already so Dana has seen that it can work. The UFC has legit sponsors like Bud and Harley now so they already have advertisers. MMA 24-7 cable station owned and operated by Zuffa is my guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*24/7 MMA Channel*

That would make sense with the NFL and WWE having their own channels. It probably wouldn't effect the deals with Spike and Versus like the deals that WWE and NFL broadcast on other channels. It would definately be good if they had a classics series on that channel.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> With Setanta looking like it's going bankrupt leaving the UK fans with no broadcast, and Dana trying to do a deal in L.A., maybe Zuffa is going to start its own network? Maybe a cable network like Spike or the Comedy Network? Would make sense that it would be big news. Would make sense that he's talking to a production company in LA to handle in-house productions. They have tons of footage now with 100 UFCs to choose from shortly, plus qualifying tournaments, WEC, all the Pride fights from the past which they now own the rights to and 9 Ultimate fighter shows. That's a lot of material to start up a network my friends. We have The Fight Network (which has a deal with the UFC for hilights and the like) here in Canada already so Dana has seen that it can work. The UFC has legit sponsors like Bud and Harley now so they already have advertisers. MMA 24-7 cable station owned and operated by Zuffa is my guess.


Oh man I hope your right, that would be awesome!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*One Problem*

The only problem with a channel like that is that people would have to special order it like the playboy channel!


----------



## importracer150 (Jun 11, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Only thing I could think of that would truly change the face of MMA would be a Network TV Deal.


Thats what is goin be, a tv network deal.


----------

